# Acupuncture in Glasgow - Recommendations Please!



## Turia

Hi there
I'm humming and hawing   about trying acupuncture.  I never liked needles so have never tried it before, but figure I'm now so used to injecting myself during treatments that I should give it a shot    But need some help please!

Firstly is it even worth doing?  I've an FET at the beginning of February so only 3 weeks away.  Our treatment will be in Spain so will not be able to have any sessions immediately before or afterwards - and I must admit to not liking the idea of doing anything such as needles even near my stomach during the 2WW.

Secondly, there seems to be 3 women that practice fertility acupuncture near me - has anyone used any of them and been successful?

- Eleanor Davies (who is Zita West trained)
- Ruth Chappell from the Complementary Medicine centre
- Francesca Howell who is linked with Edinburgh's Natural Fertility Centre

Any advice greatly appreciated.  This will be our 7th and maybe last shot so I will try anything if it will work   

Have posted this on both the Scottish and Acupuncture Boards so apologies for the duplication...

Thanks
Turia x


----------



## Sew it

Hi,

I use Francesca Howell - she is good and really lovely.  Specialises in fertility which is great as you don't need to explain every little thing re treatment.

Although I am not sure if you will have enough time as I think that you need 3 months worth of acupuncture for it to be effective, but don't quote me on that.

Good luck with your FET, I really hope that this is your time.

Sew It xx


----------



## Hbelle

Hi

I use Eleanor Davies. She is lovely and very good at giving you advice. 
This is my first cycle using acupuncture. My two previous cycles both failed so hoping this time round using acupuncture works!


----------



## Turia

Thank you both for replying.  I do worry that I have not left enough time and as work is so busy, I doubt now I will be able to fit it in - I've only got a couple of weeks before we go and as my car needs to go into the garage for repairs and I also need a dental appointment   I' m probably stuck.  I don't leave work til about 7 as it is.

However enough of my excuses, I will give them a call tomorrow and see what they say!

Turia x


----------



## Weebear

Maureen Karnowski based in a couple of different places including High Street. She did my et day and was fab. Was convinced she was a bit odd at one point as she keep checking pulse. She also did me 4 days before otd when I was having serious cramps and thought I was completely out.

She told me to keep busy and I wasn't out unless I'd had bleeding. I got my bfp the day after.

Throughout my ivf until et I saw Eleanor Davies, she had great advice for preparing for the ivf. 

Good luck xxx


----------



## orange73

I've have been to a couple in Glasgow and Francesa Howell is fantastic.  She specialises in fertility acupuncture and counselling.  Both DH and I go to her at the moment.  Pricing also reasonable.  Eleanor Davies also good.  Never too late! 

O x


----------

